# breath test for small intestine bacterial overgrowth



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi there,I thought I would let Torontonian's know that the test that was used in the Cedars-Sinai study of IBS patients is available through the GI dept. at Mt. Sinai Hospital. For people who suspect this might be their problem, it sure beats paying big bucks to go down to California for the test!


----------



## journey (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi SnoopyJust wondering wht the breath test is? Not to be dumb but do you have bad breath with IBS ? I have ahd IBS for several years and still trying to find ways to help. I have had some tests but mostly doctors have just told me to "elimante my stress" and Ill be fine. Thanks for listening


----------

